# Facility upgrades ≠ Culture change



## ChubRock (Jun 27, 2010)

Since taking over our theater facility a couple of years ago, I have focused on making gradual changes to the infrastructure of our HS theater. Changes that will transition the facility into a more professional, comfortable and safe area for these students and teachers to live in when they are not at home.

My first meeting with the principal was held in the booth. That was an eye opener. The booth was like the land of the misfit toys. It looked like it hadn't been painted since being built in 1976. The collection of chairs were cast-offs: torn, taped and tattered. The garb on the wall was territorial at best and it was in their words, "The Pirate Ship Booth." Equipment was strewn about in portable racks, on cardboard boxes and literally taped together with band-aids.

The band director was afraid to go into the booth, because when he did he was given the stink-eye from 'boothies.' Our dance teacher only dared to stand in the back and ask for music cues, and to this day our play directors have never been in the cats. I was dealing with more than 30 years of territorialism and history between groups within the Fine and Perf arts Dept. 

You may have heard about our high school a few years ago in Apple Valley, MN. We had a homeless kid squatting in our building. after several attempts to get him out and get him help, they resorted to calling the police on him. This kid blended in as a stagehand and was living beneath the sound board in our booth. That never made CNN or CBS.

A change was needed and I was the person for the job. I met with as many of the "techies" (that's what they call stagehands in our building) as I could. I asked for their help. Explained to them the need for a safe and friendly place for all was necessary if we wanted to get any upgrades in our program. Luckily a lot of our more bitter seniors had just left, so the new seniors saw this as a chance to make friends with me and have it their way.

Of course every money decision was met with, "We don't need new chairs, racks, IComs... we need new..." I assured them that those other items would come in time, but a plan was being formulated.

We started by stripping the booth, painting it and getting new black rolling office chairs without arms. Believe it or not, this was a hard sell. The booth had meaning to them. The little scraps of paper, items cut from props, goofy Christmas ornaments, empty pop cans, etc in their world was their culture. I as more concerned with flow of communication, perception of the space and safety, not who once sat in this chair and spilled an entire can of Mt. Dew (Grog in pirate booth terms) completely soaking the cushion of the tattered chair. 

I then worked with them to turn the audio board 90-degrees to face the house. It had been turned perpendicular to the lighting crew so they wouldn't steal secrets. I bought some Middle Atlantic racks, re-mounted amps, wireless mics, EQs, bought some drawers for the rack and reorganized audio. All audio cabling and every power cord was absolutely a cluster ****!

I can go on and on abut the next two years and how I was met with "Why?" But now this summer the eagle has landed. We are getting a new ION lightboard, more dimmers/circuits, 10-12 of the most needed lighting instruments, new curtains, new LCD TVs in the dressing rooms, better hanging mics and a pro CD recorder for the booth...and finally new carpet for the booth.

There is a small dorm fridge in the booth as well as a lighting cabinet which houses booth food. I am so cool with that. These kids need to eat "booty" and drink "grog." Part of the culture is that this is their home when not at home. Ownership by techies means more productive house spent getting a show ready for opening night and I hope a safer place to learn.

The culture of our program is hierarchal. You earn your way to the best positions for shows by being there, painting, building and rehearsing. I didn't want to focus on the culture being the years of collections on the walls or the stains made by former techies. There are traditions of signing the cats with an epithet once you are a senior. Someday those cats will get painted and that will be an issue, but for now sign away!

As I work with the students to make improvements, I am aware of traditions, culture and ownership, but at the same time EVERYONE needs to feel welcomed, regardless if they are in the theater family or simply a visitor to our control booth world. I have to admit that these students have now embraced change and want to contribute, at least to my face 

I have posted a couple of before pictures below. I will take a few after photos once the new light board arrives. It already looks tremendously different. Thanks for reading.

Does any of this sound familiar to any of you?


[/IMG]
[/IMG]


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 28, 2010)

I think this happens more often than not in educational facilities that do not have dedicated staff to look after such things. I think you have the right idea of how to bring it all together. Realizing the social aspects for students and recognizing that it is a long process to get to your ultimate goal are important realizations. I am certain you will gain momentum as more and more kids catch on to your new way of doing things. I think the pictures you posted are all to reminiscent of a lot of high school booths.

~Dave


----------



## Footer (Jun 28, 2010)

This exact thing was one of the many reason why I am no longer teaching. It was by far not THE thing (long hours/crappy pay #1 there), but it was a contributor. It is all too common in HS theatre settings that the crew looks as themselves as either an elite bunch that should have nothing to do with anyone else or as grovelers who get no respect. Either way, they do not see the stage as an opportunity to interact with others to put on a great show. Knocking down the booth clubhouse is one of the fastest ways to get out of that mindset. You might be interested in this thread. I did two things when I took my job. First, emptied my office of everything the guy before left, including ripping down the blacklight in the office, removing the TV, moving the desk, etc...

Another thing I would do for all your shows is move the lighting console and if possible the sound console into the center of the house at a tech table position. Get the kids OUT of the booth and INTO the show. Not only will this give you more control over what is going on but it will get them into the show a bit more. I made the mistake of doing one show mid season and allowing the console to stay in the booth, the console moved down the second night of tech. It was nearly impossible to get the kids into the show when they were in their clubhouse.

I could really go on with this forever.


----------



## erosing (Jun 28, 2010)

Footer said:


> Another thing I would do for all your shows is move the lighting console and if possible the sound console into the center of the house at a tech table position. Get the kids OUT of the booth and INTO the show. Not only will this give you more control over what is going on but it will get them into the show a bit more. I made the mistake of doing one show mid season and allowing the console to stay in the booth, the console moved down the second night of tech. It was nearly impossible to get the kids into the show when they were in their clubhouse.



Because I was very guilty of this mindset in high school for a while I feel the desire to comment, and I very much agree with you. I wish we would have been pushed out of our booth sooner. It really does change how you see the show and the life at that age, it makes you feel involved with the show, instead of feeling like you are "just running the show," you feel that you are a part of something.

I think it also helps eliminate the thought that actors and technicians are overly different, and can alleviate tension and prejudices between the two. Which is a very wise thing to learn early in my opinion.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 28, 2010)

This is the best thread on high school theatre in ages. 


And for the record, my high school literally had no booth.


----------



## gafflover87 (Jun 28, 2010)

gafftapegreenia said:


> And for the record, my high school literally had no booth.



My high school did not have a booth either. In fact our theatre was the high school cafeteria. Pretty screwed up if you ask me considering how many students we had.

Not having a booth and having the responsibility of moving the board and sound equipment out for every performance or rehearsal was a great experience and I loved every minute of it.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jun 28, 2010)

In my high school, I feel like the techs were very much part of the show. A major part of this was being involved, alongside the cast, from the beginning. Being there at the first read-through of the script. All the rehearsals. All the late-night set work. The cheesy group-building games. Throughout everything, the crew was right alongside the cast. This is what made our theatre group a family. Yes, there was a bit of history for the crew. We had a large wooden smiley face that the booth workers of the past 20 years had signed. I think it is important to have some pride in the tech work. First and foremost, though, I think the crew should work alongside the cast from the very beginning.


----------



## Studio (Jun 28, 2010)

I feel this attitude is common at most high schools, 

However due to the small size/openness of our booth we don't have much mess, or room for anything other then some chairs, and bins with cables.

We do have an air duct to sign for seniors, and we have a small mural which has all the shows that have been done in that theater. All of this is in the catwalks and is done respectfully.

Luckily we have someone who is in charge of AV/Tech/Theater so she keeps the tech culture in check.


----------



## len (Jun 28, 2010)

Glad I don't work in that kind of environment. High school gets weirder every story I see/hear.


----------



## zmb (Jun 28, 2010)

I had to deal with something similar when my school used the theater at the neighborboring school (we don't have a theater but it was my last year) in June. Making room in the booth I found various old wrappers, play posters, pencils/pens, craploads of dust that I cleaned out because the school that controlled the theatre certainly didn't take care of it. The school also had a signature wall SL that it seemed like everyone signed regardless of age/role/etc. that was visible to the audience. So we (the crew) and the director were fed up with it, painted over it just to be called by people and told the stuff was special and was like 20 years old (the building was only 10 years old). Ugh.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 29, 2010)

We have/had the same problem in the high school i actually graduated in. Our booth was not the "club house", but rather the props closet at the back of the stage. Fortunately there are no windows and its very hard to hear in there so during shows everyone is out of such space. I actually had more issues with our director not moving his office out of the booth and into his actual classroom or TPC.


----------



## museav (Jun 30, 2010)

Schools do face a challenge in balancing students taking 'ownership' in the facilities and venues with the fact that they do not actually belong to the students and that the students tenure there is limited (hopefully to around four years). It can be difficult for students to look past when they'll be leaving or to consider those who may follow them.


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for your interest in this thread. I had a feelnig my situation wasn't unique. Today was a great day. Our director of Facilities for the school district stopped in (on my request) to look around and get the big picture. He agreed to pay for some electrical upgrades including new circuits immediately. But the bigger picture is that our space is now in his upgrade plan for the next three years!!! That means his team will address any safety issue with their cash, more electrical infrastructure and hopefully matching funds for gear that we have already planned on buying from our Capital outlay dollars. Today was a sweet day!!! I guess buy-in and culture development can come from many directions. Now to get some marketing behind the program as a whole and get our boosters in the fight for tech upgrades and advancement. Someday, who knows...an LED or Fiber curtain, moving head lights...a guy can dream right?

Our Theater


----------



## shiben (Jul 1, 2010)

gafftapegreenia said:


> And for the record, my high school literally had no booth.



I work at a professional theatre right now and the SM calls cues from a music stand positioned between the A1 and I, both of whom are in open air to the theatre, and the spot ops are right next to us. All out in the open. This arrangement is good for me. It prevents me from swearing loudly multiple times every time something goes wrong that I then have to fix.


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 2, 2010)

Here are a couple more culture photos of the crack tech crew in action

Booth lounging


Posing with a tech wall to keep patrons off the stage


----------



## GrayeKnight (Jul 2, 2010)

Are those jumpsuits with American flag patches on them?!


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 2, 2010)

Our techs have a pretty distinct uniform as part of their tradition. Black Dickies with black/white American flags, military ranks for badges and black/white name tags above right breast pocket.


----------



## cdcarter (Jul 2, 2010)

GrayeKnight said:


> Are those jumpsuits with American flag patches on them?!



BDUs make great run blacks!


----------



## GrayeKnight (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't disagree that BDU's are good run clothes but the patches and the nametags (and ranks?!?) took me by surprise.


----------



## shiben (Jul 3, 2010)

cdcarter said:


> BDUs make great run blacks!



5.11 Makes even nicer ones. Knee Pads and stuff too! The flags are kind of intresting i guess..


----------



## GrayeKnight (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm just really not ok with the ranks and flags. Haha. 

To each his own, though!


----------



## shiben (Jul 3, 2010)

GrayeKnight said:


> I'm just really not ok with the ranks and flags. Haha.
> 
> To each his own, though!



Actually, I kind of like the flags idea, it would be even cooler if you had a really diverse group and everyone got their own flag... Sort of like how your average theme park has people with name tags saying from whatever corner of the globe they are from, the ranks are a bit over the top tho... Name tags are never a bad idea...


----------



## GrayeKnight (Jul 3, 2010)

That's true. You make a good point with the flags/names.


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 3, 2010)

It isn't my tradition and it looks a little Gestapo. But I am trying to not fight their culture. It will die over time and become Dickies blacks and probably a brother label machine last name sticker on their shirts. They seem to like those toys.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 4, 2010)

I would have loved to have worked with that many techs in HS. Then again, I would have loved to have had that kind of equipment as well. 

They will probably remember these moments for years to come. Just think what it will be like when they remember it all at their reunions (not that I've gone to any of mine).


----------



## producer (Jul 6, 2010)

I am rather jealous. I will be returning to my former high school as a TD in title, but also as an unofficial trainer. We have about an eighth of what you have for crew, and not near the respect for the department by Admin as you are beginning to develop. I think I may steal some of your ideas. 

Not to steal the thread, but do you have any ideas or suggestions on how to approach bringing in the reins a bit? The team has, in the past, operated with alot of freedom. Teacher's generally avoided giving permission or gave it to get the crew out of their hair. The crew are a genius bunch, but have a tendancy to make too many "executive decisions" on their own with out consulting people. Do I bring in the iron fist down hard and fast, or ease them in? They already know me (I've worked with them as guest TD for a couple shows a year) so being the new hardass TD won't work. Although I should mention that Admin are willing to back me in bringing some control back in...


----------



## CSCTech (Jul 8, 2010)

I really like this post, As for my highschool we are somewhat the same, and somewhat different.
We have no booth and only one position which would be rear center. We have a slight sence of ownership but not over the top, I am glad to show anyone something or let them try something. As for traditions we do not have too much I think mainly because everything always gets moved around every year, I have to walk around the school every year and even during the year looking for chairs and trying to find my desklamps that people like to take aswell. 
Our techs definetly feel part of the show, they are right there in it, whispering into walkie talkies and sitting next to an audience member.
We are building a fishbowl (Heard someone say this term before) booth this year so they will still be connected with the show but at the same time I think it will make us feel a little better like we meen something a little more, I am not talking about us being recognized because personally, I would rather not be recognized, a name in the program is good enough. But no one has any respect for our equipment and supplies, that is what really gets me. I am always missing something or having to go find something because someone broke it or whatever else, with a locked booth we will be able to get some nicer simply meterial things like office chairs, I would never dream of buying office chairs in our current state, I would be looking for them every day.
Actors like to sign the back of set pieces which we have no problem with, it looks kind of nice too.
The tech crew likes to write their names in the dust on the far cycs, but, those go away every time I get around to cleaning them.


----------



## zmb (Jul 8, 2010)

My junior high doesn't have a theater and my high school won't have one for a couple years during rebuilding a majority of the school so I have never had to deal with the issue of ownership of a facility. However, that comes back and bites us because we have to for the most part deal with the standards of another school, which seem very low. The one item that really irked me was that the school that owned the theatre a had a play that was open for the public and the program listed a lighting designer. But, the gel and focus of 18 instruments didn't change since I designed for _It's a Wonderful Life_, which was in December, the mentioned show occured in May.


----------



## NHStech (Jul 9, 2010)

Great thread. I am entering my fifth year as the Stage Manager/Technical Director at my high school. It is an extra-curricular position and not a full-time one. I am fortunate in that I made it a point to show/explain/educate my principal on what goes on backstage. Prior to me doing this, the SM/TD was a gentleman who did not work at the school. Thus, he was only there for night performances. Kids who were on the stage crew would have to be pulled from classes to run sound, lights for events during the day. All of it was sort of haphazard. 
Since I have had good communication with the principal, he has seen and appreciates just how much work goes on behind the scenes (our slogan is "The show behind the show"), and has worked well with me to make some upgrades. Nothing major (our drapes are a disaster), but certainly necessary. I think what you are doing is great, and the key is just that - communication. Communicate with teachers as to when kids have to leave a class, with administrators/directors/performers about what we do...It's not magic, it's hard work. And communicate that to your crew, too. Crew does not have to engage in a reverse snobbery. We are all in this together. If we do our job as best as we can, it frees the performers to do the same, which means the crowd generally gets to see a good show, and THAT is why we do all this in the first place. Contrary to some CLASSIC actor jokes out there, we need the performers as much as they need us. I try hard to get that into the heads of my crew, and I believe it has helped keep them humble (that and the fact that I tell them we are basically quasi-custodians).
Then again, my crew has never been the typical crew. It is very eclectic. We have band members, choir members, pageant winners, cheerleaders and football players on it, among others. I love it.


----------

